# IDE um schnell eine GUI zu bauen



## algorismi (12. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte wissen, ob es für Java eine gute IDE gibt, mit der man schnell und einfach für Testzwecke eine GUI basteln kann.
Am besten sollte man die GUI per Drag and Drop basteln können, so wie man es auch bei Microsoft Visual Studio machen kann.

Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn man seine eigenen Komponente, die von JComponent oder JButton erben in eine Liste aufnehmen könnte, und diese eigenen Komponenten dann einfach per drag and drop einfügen könnte. 


danke schon mal für eure Antworten


Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## Sanix (12. Feb 2010)

Netbeans bietet einen integrierten GUI Builder.


----------



## algorismi (12. Feb 2010)

Kann man bei Netbeans auch seine eigenen gebastelten JComponenten in die Liste einfügen, damit man diese per Drag and Drop benutzen kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Feb 2010)

Ja, das geht.


----------



## algorismi (13. Feb 2010)

und welche version von NetBeans würdet ihr empfehlen?
Die neuste, also die 6.8, oder eine ältere Version?

ich brauche eine version, die einen sauberen Java code erzeugt, 
wenn man die GUI zusammenbaut.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2010)

Immer die aktuellste Version. Das Verständnis von "sauberem" Code ist bei jedem etwas anders. Wenn du eine GUI "zu Fuß" programmierst, wirst du immer mehr Kontrolle über den Code haben und er wird immer kompakt, kürzer und etwas weniger umständlich sein. Das was NetBeans generiert ist schon ganz brauchbar. Wenn man es dann noch versteht, den Code-Bereich zu managen, kann man recht brauchbaren Code erzeugen lassen.


----------



## Atze (13. Feb 2010)

eclipse + jigloo gibts da auch noch


----------



## algorismi (13. Feb 2010)

habe mir jetzt mal NetBeans installiert.
das mit den zusammen klicken der IDE klappt supper 
aber wenn ich in den code reinschaue (der von NetBeans generiert wurde), dann sehe ich, dass die explizite schreibweise benutzt wird,
also z.b.: 
	
	
	
	





```
jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
```

kann man denn auch auf die implizite schreibweise umswitchen, also dass man einmal oben die import anweisung macht und danach nur noch so schreibt: 

```
jButton1 = new JButton();
```


dann habe ich noch eine zweite Frage, und zwar gibt es im generierten Coude einige bereiche die ich nicht editieren kann, z.B.: die initComponents() methode.
muss man irgendwas bestimmtes einstellen, damit man den kompletten code editieren kann???


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2010)

Für die Importe gibt es eine Tastenkombination/Einstellung in NetBeans. Habe das aber schon lange nicht mehr gemacht und kann dir das deshalb leider nicht sagen.

Der generierte Code geht leider nicht direkt im Editor zu editieren. Um generierten Code zu manipulieren, neuen/anderen Code einzusetzen, muss der Editor im Property-Editor benutzt werden.
Den erreichst du, in dem du im Navigator die entsprechende Komponente anklickst und im Property-Bereich (rechts) dann den Code-Button (Quelltext) anklickst. Dort findest du genau definierte Bereiche, in welche du deinen Code einfügen kannst.
Änderungen werden aber nicht an der GUI im Designer sichtbar, sondern erst beim Ausführen.


----------



## algorismi (15. Feb 2010)

vielen dank für eure hilfe leute.
ihr habt mir echt weiter geholen.
da ich nun all meine infos zusammen habe werde ich ma das thema als "erledigt" markieren.

noch mals danke


----------

